# An excellent set of files



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

If your wanting to test your headphones to make sure both sides work or test your media players to see if they indeed pass BOTH both left and right channels you can go to this page 

http://web.archive.org/web/20070617044433/http://www.binkster.net/extras.shtml#cd

Scroll down to the individual files!! (The whole CD is 423 Megs! (Ah man!!))

So far i have gotton the first file (Left/Right) and tested my media players,all passed except for screamer which if i put screamer IN MONO,i only hear one channel (Supposed to hear both merged together in mono (I knew it had this problem before i was just testing it))


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Seems a waste. Most source audio is stereo and you can generally tell if both channels are working.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Not really a waste,its like having a test record to diagnose problems with your record player!!

Its pretty useful!!! (I have since used 4 or 5 files listed on the page (A friend has downloaded the whole lot of files))


----------

